#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-24
<tiagoscd> @op
<tiagoscd> @deop
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-25
<Jucelio> iagocaran, você é catarinese ?
<Jucelio> *catarinense
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: me metendo na conversa, eu sou ;P
<tiagoscd> e tu?
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, também.
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, qual cidade ?
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: joinville, e você?
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, Paulo Lopes, 55km de Florianopolis
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: que beleza
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, trabalha com oque ?
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: trabalho com ti em uma universidade aqui e com o ubuntu também :)
<tiagoscd> e você
<tiagoscd> ?
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, atualmente numa oficina eletrônica, se preparando para entrar na facul, sistema da informação, agora dia 29 julho, mas já fuço em algumas coisas.
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: vais fazer faculdade aonde?
<Jucelio> PHP, começando C, usando o Arduino.
<Jucelio> Unisul - Pedra Branca - Palhoça.
<tiagoscd> bacana :)
<Jucelio> bolsa de estudos rola né rsrs.
<Jucelio> sem bolsa, não da.
<tiagoscd> sim, hehehe
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, você está no canal do ubuntu-br ?
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: estou sim :)
<Jucelio> Alguem ai ?
<iagocaran> Olá
<optimusprimem> Jucelio, oi sim
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-26
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, Boa Noite.
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: boa noite :)
<tiagoscd> boiko: _salem: buenas
<tiagoscd> tão afim de participar do hangout do time de dev do ubuntu brasil?
<Jucelio> tiagoscd,  para min ou para o boiko ?
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: tá afim de participar também? :)
<tiagoscd> tem vaga
<Jucelio> não entendo quase nada de ubuntu, acho que so iria atrapalhar
<Jucelio> posso assistir, para aprender
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, quando irá acontecer ?
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: agora mesmo
<tiagoscd> se quiser pode entrar no hangout
<Jucelio> link ?
<tiagoscd> se preferir lá dentro pode desabilitar sua câmera e seu microfone
<tiagoscd> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/284a53c6f4d05c265f64a9ec5e539c75634a206b?hl=pt-BR
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, minha rede não está ajudando
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, acabou o hangout ?
<Jucelio> Boa noite romuloxvictor
<boiko> tiagoscd: ouch, tava vendo umas coisas do trabalho e depois fui jantar, só vi tua mensagem agora, foi mal
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<Danniel-Lara> buenas tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: buenas
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> de boas?
<Danniel-Lara> blz ?
<hggdh> buenas? OK, segure esta: buenas che, te abanque no mas
<tiagoscd> hggdh: hahahah
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo tranquilo e aí?
<tiagoscd> hggdh: quase dominando o gaúches
<hggdh> :-)
<Danniel-Lara> hahahaha
<hggdh> esta veio lá da fronteira...
<tiagoscd> hggdh: heheheh
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: sério que és a favor de separar o RS? o.o
<Danniel-Lara> sim lógico , todo mundo chama os gaúcho de viado e tal
<tiagoscd> hum
<Danniel-Lara> pois é
<Danniel-Lara> 6 dias para o Fedora 19
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd , vou ter que separar um tempo pra escrever sobre ubuntu server para o blog ubuntu-br-sc
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: :-)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-27
<juniorxap> Buenas galera!!!
<Og_> buenas
<juniorxap> Cadê o Chapel Fábio
<juniorxap> ???
<juniorxap> Chapeu*
<juniorxap> O Mate Desktop esta rolando bem no Fedora?
<Og_> nao sei...
<eduardomaes> porque o fedora tem adotado alguns padrões próprios, como por exemplo, a alteração do nome da interface de rede?
<juniorxap> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/MATE-Desktop-no-Fedora-18
<juniorxap> Existe a possibilidade do Projeto Fedora usar o Unity? =D seria maravilhoso.
<FabioOlive> para googlar: biosdevname
<juniorxap> O Gnome Linux é Fedora-Based.
<eduardomaes> falando em comunidade, o que falta pra comunidade fedora brasil ser tão ativa quanto as demais comunidades, por exemplo a do próprio ubuntu?
<eduardomaes> sei que a resposta parece ser simples, só o pessoal se empenhar mais
<eduardomaes> mas falando em questão de liderança, trabalhos dos embaixadores, divulgação etc...
<juniorxap> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-desktop-available-for-fedora
<juniorxap> A Rede de Cinemas Arcoplex aqui de Santa Catarina usa o Fedora...
<Og_> bacana
<eduardomaes> que bacana
<juniorxap> Uma coisa do fedora que eu queria no Ubuntu é o EasyLife, muito bom...
<iagocaran> O que é o EasyLife?
<Danniel-Lara> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SELinux
<Danniel-Lara> http://easylifeproject.org/
<juniorxap> Mas lembro que tinha tópicos sobre o EasyLive no próprio site do projeto Fedora.
<FabioOlive> juniorxap: o site projetofedora.org não é um site oficial do projeto
<juniorxap> Compre o System46
<iagocaran> Joga openarena com o pessoal do IRC
<Og_> :)
<juniorxap> Fábio, tu tem que comprar um Chapeu Fedora Azul pra ficar combinando com as cores do Fedora... =D
<FabioOlive> :D
<Danniel-Lara> juniorxap:  se achar um me passa
<Danniel-Lara> que eu compro
<juniorxap> kkk podexa
<juniorxap> Manda tingir Daniel-Lara...
<Danniel-Lara> juniorxap:  boa boa
<eduardomaes> ano passado no fisl conversei brevemente com alguns embaixadores e não achei eles muito acessiveis
<eduardomaes> acho que serem mais receptivos talvez ajude a melhorar alguma coisa
<FabioOlive> eduardomaes: espero que possamos melhorar isso :)
<eduardomaes> pode ter sido uma má impressão, mas parecia que estavam fazendo um favor de conversar
<FabioOlive> que pena :-(
<eduardomaes> tomara que esse ano seja diferente
<iagocaran> Obrigado pela mídia.
<FabioOlive> acho que vai sim, estamos fazendo um esforço grande pra melhorar
<FabioOlive> canais #fedora-br e #fedora-latam
<Og_> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Project_Leader?rd=FPL
<Danniel-Lara> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Ambassadors/MembershipService/Verification#Brazil_.2845.29
<Og_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPM_Package_Manager
<juniorxap> Só fazer um trocadilho com o Ivan... Você tem que usar o MATE Desktop, o Autentico Desktop Gaúcho.
<Og_> juniorxap: hehe
<Danniel-Lara> juniorxap:  hhehehe
<FabioOlive> http://rpmfusion.org/
<eduardomaes> to qusae pegando a gripe do fabio
<eduardomaes> de tao gripado que parece que ta
<eduardomaes> kkkk
<Og_> https://github.com/mccun934/fakerpmrepo-generator
<FabioOlive> :D
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: parabéns pelo aniversário do projeto :)
<eduardomaes> quarta-feira que vem já
<eduardomaes> terça*
<eduardomaes> falou rapaziada, boa noite
<tiagoscd> bom dia :)
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tranquilo?
<Danniel-Lara> sim sim i
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-29
<Paulinho> boa noite amigos
<Paulinho> amigos voces podem me tira uma duvida? tem jeito certo de instalaçao do ubuntu no caso das partições? jeito certo de criar e etc?
<Paulinho> a pergunta porque amigos meu  ate hoje usa ext3 e etc
<Paulinho> boa noite
<Paulinho> boa noite
<Jucelio> tiagoscd, boa noite, você é o mesmo tiago do blog ubuntu-br-sc ?
<tiagoscd> Jucelio: eu mesmo :)
<samurai_black> Bom dia ed Sábado para TODOS. :)
<samurai_black> hggdh: Nunca consegui usar o suspender para a memoria do KDE, sempre que aciono a opção ele suspende, mas, quando clico para voltar não volta nunca, fica tudo escuro no monitor e não sai mais disso, será que estou usando algo errado? Poderia me ajudar?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-30
<crisscohen> opa
<crisscohen> boa noite
<crisscohen> alguém ai poderia me tirar algumas dúvidas:
<crisscohen> alguém ai poderia me tirar algumas dúvidas:?
<biglinux> boa tarde a todos.
<biglinux> alguem já instalou ubuntu 13.04 em
<biglinux> maquina com windows 8
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-06-26
<LucasReis> Olá
